# Classifieds > Testimonials >  ReptMart

## Paul Rust

*Well, I purchased a Sinaloan Milk Snake from these guys and it arrived dead. Not only did it arrive dead, they sent me the wrong snake. Their policy states that photos and an email must be received within one hour of receiving the DOA. I did all of this within the first 10 minutes of receipt. Here are the emails.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: sales@reptmart.com

Your state requires a health certificate. Our Vet charges 15.00 and that is what we charge. I get health certs on Tuesdays so it would be helpful if we knew when you wanted it. I will split the HC with you so your total would be

59.99

35.00 shipping

7.50 HC

102.49 total

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: sales@reptmart.com

Hi Paul,

We are shipping your Sinaloan Milk today. You will get tracking info tonight.

Kim

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Paul Rust 

Kim, it arrived dead. Please see the attached photos.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Reptmart (sales@reptmart.com) 

OMG I am so sorry. I have been on the phone all morning with UPS because you are not the only one. Poor animals. I will get back to you about shipping another one.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: sales@reptmart.com

Paul,

I was looking at the picture you sent and that was not your snake. Can you call me as soon as you get a chance on my cell phone.

239 404-4783

Thanks and sorry,

Kim

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Paul Rust

Kim, I had a difficult time scheduling a day off. Let's do a refund for now and I will try again when I can get a day off. It's ok, I understand these things happen. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: sales@reptmart.com

I am very sorry. I had problems with UPS. I will be shipping Fed Ex next week. I still have your original snake on my desk. I will send you some freebees to make up for the trouble we caused.

Kim

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Paul Rust

Please do a refund on this order. I can't get time off. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*This was the last email between us. As of this posting, I have received no further communication whatsoever from ReptMart. I paid with PayPal and openned a dispute to get back my money, they did not respond! I have escalated it to a claim. I can't believe the trouble this has been considering the horrible things that happenned with this order. I hate having to get confrontational, OK that isn't true, but I shouldn't have had to. I hope no one else has problems like this.*

----------


## John Clare

Good luck Paul.

----------



----------


## Paul Rust

*Thanks John, 
Within one hour I received a phone call that they saw my post about them and they refunded the full amount!*

----------


## Digital

Man I hate when **** like that happens. I wonder how it cold die in the mail. Do they ship with ground or one day devilery? Sorry if that's not the correct term for the shipping. I only use USPS when I ship live animals. Never had any problems with DOA's with them. But I'm glad you got your money back, also did they refund the shipping amount as well?

----------



----------


## Jace

*Though it was the wrong snake, it was still beautiful.  Too bad it did not make it.  Glad you were refunded, but it sounded like a frustrating process.  Better luck next time.*

----------


## peeka

Yeah! I'm so glad everything worked out! Don't forget to update the post on faunaclassified as well.

Ally

----------


## Paul Rust

> Man I hate when **** like that happens. I wonder how it cold die in the mail. Do they ship with ground or one day devilery? Sorry if that's not the correct term for the shipping. I only use USPS when I ship live animals. Never had any problems with DOA's with them. But I'm glad you got your money back, also did they refund the shipping amount as well?


*I think it was handled very roughly by UPS. The heat packs were still warm inside. Yes they refunded the shipping as well.*

----------


## Paul Rust

> *Though it was the wrong snake, it was still beautiful. Too bad it did not make it. Glad you were refunded, but it sounded like a frustrating process. Better luck next time.*


*Yes the poor little guy was beautiful and very similar to the correct snake that I ordered. I would have been happy to keep the wrong one had it survived. I feel that the refund would not have happened if i didn't pursue it so aggressively, unfortunately the reptile breeders I have dealt with tend to be a shady lot at best, IMO. I have had no issues with amphibian breeders, and I have purchased a lot.*

*In the end, good business or bad makes no difference, a refund was issued to me, but only after aggressive action by myself and PayPal.*

----------

